# How to put a string onto a rubik's magic without a paperclip



## PatrickJameson (Sep 3, 2010)

My voice is disgusting, but here ya go.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 3, 2010)

I raise my knee to you.


----------



## Owen (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 3, 2010)

Very helpful video. I wish you'd have made that video about 2.5 months ago when I had to restring mine twice in the same week


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 3, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Very helpful video. I wish you'd have made that video about 2.5 months ago when I had to restring mine twice in the same week


uhh... thats not that much. I've had to do it like 4 times in an hour. And I bet patrick has done more 

Yay patrick finally made the video (he said he would like several months ago)! One day I will remake my restringing tutorial so you can restring it like Patrick shows it


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 3, 2010)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > Very helpful video. I wish you'd have made that video about 2.5 months ago when I had to restring mine twice in the same week
> ...



Ya you said a while ago "I will remake it soon". I think that was several months ago.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 3, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > fatboyxpc said:
> ...


meh true. I tried to do it like in July, but it was epic fail. maybe next summer  no but patrick was like "I'll make it next week" but instead it was like next year lol


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 3, 2010)

Lol, this is great. I hate it when people ask me "Do you have a magic and how do you restring it lolol." Usually I don't have a paper clip around anyway, so I do this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2010)

This was the first way I figured out how to do it. I never understood why people thought they needed a paperclip.

Nice, clear, easy-to-follow video.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 3, 2010)

I already know how to do this, but I think it's much faster to just hook it on with some tool. I uses round-headed bobby pins (plastic wrapped) so it doesn't really scratch to puzzle; tried paper clips before and doesn't like it.

You could also use a piece of string to to the job (I often use the elastic on the name card when i couldn't find my bobby pin in a comp).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd guess it takes about half a second to do it (the actual part where you're hooking the string over the piece at the end) without a tool; I just don't see how a tool can make it faster. I suppose maybe if the strings were really tight, it might help, but that usually isn't the case on the ones I've worked with.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2010)

This is what I do, actually. Cool video though, nice to have this strategy out in public


----------

